# Adjusting stilts??



## 1/2 irish

:help: I bought a pair of yellow Super-mags stilts and it came w/ no paper directions. What adjustments can you do or make on a pair of stilts that seems to agressivey want to lean more forward on the heal pad. Is there any foot adjustments at the screws near the springs, to help reduce the tension of the action to the stilts? Thanks for all responses.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

turn the bolts on the springs,best if there's two guys doing it,one on the stilts,one doing the adjusting,you will get the hang in which way to turn them.


----------



## McDusty

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/my-s2-sur-mags-w-snowboard-bindings-1686/

pimp'n my own design.


----------



## moore

whens the last time you seen a pair of these ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> whens the last time you seen a pair of these ?


 Is that a pair of old wallboard stilts???


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Is that a pair of old wallboard stilts???


yeah. my uncle gave them to me ,when i was kid. kept them, never used em. weigh a ton. early 70s?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> yeah. my uncle gave them to me ,when i was kid. kept them, never used em. weigh a ton. early 70s?


 Yeah, Goldblait made a set that were super light. BUt all the tubing was round tube, like the leg tubes on dura-stilts. They were easy to walk on, but they broke up fast. Wallboard came out with theirs to compete, they used the channel that they used on wallboard benches, tough but heavier than 2bucks date on $2 draft night. Yes, very early 70's.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

1/2 irish said:


> :help: I bought a pair of yellow Super-mags stilts and it came w/ no paper directions. What adjustments can you do or make on a pair of stilts that seems to agressivey want to lean more forward on the heal pad. Is there any foot adjustments at the screws near the springs, to help reduce the tension of the action to the stilts? Thanks for all responses.


 Seriously, there is a spring half way down the legs. THat is the heel-toe adjustment. lossen the top spring, and tighten the bottom, or vice-versa, that will lean you forward or lean you backwards. Like 2buck mentioned, its easier if you have someone to help you do that (turn the springs) while you walk around.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, Goldblait made a set that were super light. BUt all the tubing was round tube, like the leg tubes on dura-stilts. They were easy to walk on, but they broke up fast. Wallboard came out with theirs to compete, they used the channel that they used on wallboard benches, tough but heavier than 2bucks date on $2 draft night. Yes, very early 70's.


their tons of fun :whistling2:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> their tons of fun :whistling2:


the one on the far left. thats my girl!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> the one on the far left. thats my girl!


Yeah, a cop pulled 2buck over the other night and asked him "Sir, have you been drinking",,, 2bucks reply was "Why, is there a fat girl in the back seat???"


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, a cop pulled 2buck over the other night and asked him "Sir, have you been drinking",,, 2bucks reply was "Why, is there a fat girl in the back seat???"


I got to tell the kid that works with me that joke ,he's 160 pds soak and wet but he likes to pick up the fatties ,when he shoots and scores on the weekends .Ill ask how fat was this one .and he goes on to explain how big they were like it's no big deal .
Can't get it through his head you F**k the hotties and marry the fatties ,or that the hotties become fatties when you marry them .Get the prime rib well your single ,,jeez :yes:


----------



## silverstilts

2buckcanuck said:


> their tons of fun :whistling2:


 Not only that but as my grandpa would say they keep u warm in the winter and cool in the summer ( providing shade).


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Its groundhawg day, and since 2buck didn't have a date,, he saw his shadow,,,,,, YIPPIE:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its groundhawg day, and since 2buck didn't have a date,, he saw his shadow,,,,,, YIPPIE:thumbup:


beaver seasons comes six weeks earlier this season,,,,,yippie








look at this fat one


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> beaver seasons comes six weeks earlier this season,,,,,yippie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this fat one


 That ain't no beaver 2buck,,,, You ever trap beaver???


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That ain't no beaver 2buck,,,, You ever trap beaver???


in my bedroom,,,,what type of beaver you talking about


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That ain't no beaver 2buck,,,, You ever trap beaver???


one fat asK prairie dog?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> in my bedroom,,,,what type of beaver you talking about


 Talking bout beavers,,, since you post so many beaver pics in your avitar, I thought maybe you were an old trapper too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Talking bout beavers,,, since you post so many beaver pics in your avitar, I thought maybe you were an old trapper too.


you watched too much rocky and bullwinkle when you were younger capt,your stereo typing .:thumbsup:
the term beaver is for a certain part of a female,the part you pull out your wd-40 for .I guess people from the northern states would be more familiar with the slang term "beaver":yes:


----------



## moore

L.O.L:lol:


----------



## moore

How do you send a pic through a PM?:blink:


Anyhow...Try setting them tight dude then go from there on the adjustments..[I was thinking today] I like my springs set tight ..like in the pic..You guys are use to the skywalkers [STIFF] so the tighter the spring on the QLTs The closer you'll get to a feel of a S/W...I think!:blink: Just a thought!

The springs on those in the pics are dura stilt springs .


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> How do you send a pic through a PM?:blink:
> 
> 
> Anyhow...Try setting them tight dude then go from there on the adjustments..[I was thinking today] I like my springs set tight ..like in the pic..You guys are use to the skywalkers [STIFF] so the tighter the spring on the QLTs The closer you'll get to a feel of a S/W...I think!:blink: Just a thought!
> 
> The springs on those in the pics are dura stilt springs .


 did ya paint your durastilts blue ????


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> did ya paint your durastilts blue ????


 You know what kind of stilts they are!:whistling2:

I rebuilt them with dura parts ..cuffs /springs/feet etc... and sheet metal screws


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> How do you send a pic through a PM?:blink:
> 
> 
> Anyhow...Try setting them tight dude then go from there on the adjustments..[I was thinking today] I like my springs set tight ..like in the pic..You guys are use to the skywalkers [STIFF] so the tighter the spring on the QLTs The closer you'll get to a feel of a S/W...I think!:blink: Just a thought!
> 
> The springs on those in the pics are dura stilt springs .


It's me Moore is trying to help:thumbup:

All we could do with them today, is stare at them and scratch our heads. 2bjr had the idea of switching the foot pads to either stilt, To fix them.

So since were on the forum now.......

The stilts PT sent me (aka Moose boy)and thank you again PT.... want to kick out side ways on you when you take a step. And it's not a weight issue:furious:, since they kick out on 2bjr also.....

When you stand them up level on the floor, they will tip over by them selves . Left falls to the left, right stilt to the right. the armature that holds the cuffs to wrap around your leg, is in as far as it can go also, that's what I thought it would be to fix them.....

So were stumped

So if anyone has a answer???????


----------



## gazman

I dont know if they came with instructions or not, but here is a link for the Dura Stilts.
http://www.durastilts.com/Websites/durastilts/Images/durastilts_en.pdf

The spring adjustment is only really a comfort thing, the main adjustment is in the lateral movement of the leg support. and its rotational adjustment. The other thing that is REAL important is that your ankle bone is level with the leg support (slide the heel support forward or back)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> It's me Moore is trying to help:thumbup:
> 
> All we could do with them today, is stare at them and scratch our heads. 2bjr had the idea of switching the foot pads to either stilt, To fix them.
> 
> So since were on the forum now.......
> 
> The stilts PT sent me (aka Moose boy)and thank you again PT.... want to kick out side ways on you when you take a step. And it's not a weight issue:furious:, since they kick out on 2bjr also.....
> 
> When you stand them up level on the floor, they will tip over by them selves . Left falls to the left, right stilt to the right. the armature that holds the cuffs to wrap around your leg, is in as far as it can go also, that's what I thought it would be to fix them.....
> 
> So were stumped
> 
> So if anyone has a answer???????


 
So nuff,,, the old goat knows!!!!!!!

That adjustment on the leg arm(below the cuff) all the way in, ifin your knocked kneed,,,,all the way out ifin your bow=legged,,,like me.... I auctually have to get a pipe bender from an electrian to dog-legg the tube, cause I'm so bowlegged I need a bit more than they will let out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

dern. my puter won't let me edit,,, that adjustmeant is below the cuff, but level with the foot pad (your foot)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> So nuff,,, the old goat knows!!!!!!!
> 
> That adjustment on the leg arm(below the cuff) all the way in, ifin your knocked kneed,,,,all the way out ifin your bow=legged,,,like me.... I auctually have to get a pipe bender from an electrian to dog-legg the tube, cause I'm so bowlegged I need a bit more than they will let out.


the spot I got circled in red..... right

It's in all it can go, there's a spot where I could hack saw or grind down a bit more. Might be able to get them to move a quarter of a inch more. But that don't sound right to do...... to a new pair of stilts:blink:
want to check first, see if I'm wrong, Thinking I could be missing something.

Backed the springs back off on the one stilt, to see if there was a difference, 2bjr said way better, but it still wanted to kick out,,,, big time.

He was bugging me to use his sky walkers instead:furious:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> the spot I got circled in red..... right
> 
> It's in all it can go, there's a spot where I could hack saw or grind down a bit more. Might be able to get them to move a quarter of a inch more. But that don't sound right to do...... to a new pair of stilts:blink:
> want to check first, see if I'm wrong, Thinking I could be missing something.
> 
> Backed the springs back off on the one stilt, to see if there was a difference, 2bjr said way better, but it still wanted to kick out,,,, big time.
> 
> He was bugging me to use his sky walkers instead:furious:


If its all the way in,,, your kness will knock together,,, if they are all the way out you will feel bowlegged.


the springs are for forward or back,,, if you feel your "backing up" or "running forward" it"s the springs; If your legs are pulling out or pushing in (at the knees), its the adjustment you circled



The springs,, well ya got to mess with em,,, the top is for the back and the bottom is for the forward(if memoery serves,,,LOL)... ya can't adjust em both the same,,,that will give ya the same result ya started with. just get jr to put em on,, tun the bottom springs up about 5 turns,,, that will tell ya all ya need to know. adjust em from there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If its all the way in,,, your kness will knock together,,, if they are all the way out you will feel bowlegged.
> 
> 
> the springs are for forward or back,,, if you feel your "backing up" or "running forward" it"s the springs; If your legs are pulling out or pushing in (at the knees), its the adjustment you circled
> 
> 
> 
> The springs,, well ya got to mess with em,,, the top is for the back and the bottom is for the forward(if memoery serves,,,LOL)... ya can't adjust em both the same,,,that will give ya the same result ya started with. just get jr to put em on,, tun the bottom springs up about 5 turns,,, that will tell ya all ya need to know. adjust em from there.


Might of found the answer, from gazmans post

We have outward pressure, and it says to do this "Slide the assemblies in-
ward to correct excessive in
-
ward pressure and slide the 
assemblies outward to correct 
excessive outward pull."

ill admit I suck at mechanical stuff, but you would think it would be the opposite of what their saying. Guess I shall try that tomorrow, and report my finding.

Thanks all:thumbup:


----------



## chris

Maybe try to set them at level to start. You can do that by adjusting it til stilt will stand up by itself,, both of them, then try them on and make adjustment if needed


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> Might of found the answer, from gazmans post
> 
> We have outward pressure, and it says to do this "Slide the assemblies in-
> ward to correct excessive in
> -
> ward pressure and slide the
> assemblies outward to correct
> excessive outward pull."
> 
> ill admit I suck at mechanical stuff, but you would think it would be the opposite of what their saying. Guess I shall try that tomorrow, and report my finding.
> 
> Thanks all:thumbup:




I believe you will find the other way around,,, but, no bother,,,, just adjust em completely the opposite way than they are,,,, and presto,,, you have your answer,,,,,

it really ain't rocket surergury


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Maybe try to set them at level to start. You can do that by adjusting it til stilt will stand up by itself,, both of them, then try them on and make adjustment if needed


that's exactly what Moore told me to do by PM:thumbup:

But, the left stilt would fall to the left, and the right one would fall to the right(kicking out). Now I just read in their manual to move the armature out:blink:

Going to try it, once we get them to stop kicking out, it will be about adjusting the springs for a large husky guy:whistling2:


----------



## chris

My stilts are set at level. I have some s2 mags that are set at level but if I put one on the wrong leg they pull apart:blink: my duras only go one way but I rarely wear those cause the straps rub you raw, no matter how good they feel. I wear shorts with the s2s and have ALL my lower leg hair


----------



## moore

This how I set mine ...All the way out. With the springs tight.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Mine are always set level (nut in the middle) springs i like on the loose side cause i always pivot, and loose springs are easier to recover when you hit some mud.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> This how I set mine ...All the way out. With the springs tight.


 ha HAH!!!!! That proves it,,,,,,,your bow-legged too !!!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mission accomplished, thanks to all, except special thanks to Gazman, his link here was a good one to read through http://www.durastilts.com/Websites/durastilts/Images/durastilts_en.pdf

You wouldn't think moving the armature out would fix it, but it did. As soon as I moved it, I placed the stilt level on the floor, and it did not fall over. Your brain gets stuck, the stilts were kicking out, so you automatically think you half to move the arm in, not out:blink:

Got 2bjr to test them real quick, and he was like "oh yeah baby":thumbup:

So, just got to adjust the springs to my liking now:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools

1/2 irish said:


> :help: I bought a pair of yellow Super-mags stilts and it came w/ no paper directions. What adjustments can you do or make on a pair of stilts that seems to agressivey want to lean more forward on the heal pad. Is there any foot adjustments at the screws near the springs, to help reduce the tension of the action to the stilts? Thanks for all responses.


You can download the User Manual and Parts Diagram here on this page:
http://www.walltools.com/surpro-magnesium-drywall-stilts.html

Notice that there is a section titled Downloads in the Product Details tab. Feel free to call us with questions.

1-877-WAL-TOOL (1-877-925-8665)

Thanks so much,

Brandon


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> whens the last time you seen a pair of these ?


use to have those moe, I threw em out:blink:


----------



## gordie

2buckcanuck said:


> their tons of fun :whistling2:


I bet HAHAHA!!:laughing:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> use to have those moe, I threw em out:blink:


I would have bought them from ya.. any stilts pre 70s I WANT!!!!


----------



## gordie

Just got my first pair of stilts [durastilts] i like them great for 9 and 10' we use a lift on that high s#@t works great. But back to the post tks i think i can make those things a bit more comfortable ill put the kid in them and get them adjusted tomorrow hopefully. The house im doing is locked up waiting for a key. Im 6'6" dont need stilts on 8'.


----------

